# Full Sail: Ships & Boats in Warhammer



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Some while ago, I found myself in the posession of the Generals Compendium, by far the greatest warhammer book out there (in my opinion). While it is quite old, early sixth edition i believe, it was written in the era that the hobby was more important than money. My eyes immediately fell upon the naval section, setting in motion my creativity, and inspiring me to build a navy.
While gargantuan clashes of fleets are something to aspire to, I decided to begin small at first. A few small ships can still make for an exciting scenario and spice up some otherwise ordinary battles. River raids, embarked reïnforcements, coastal warfare... just to name some ideas. To start things off I began construction on two longboats for my upcoming Chaos fleet.

















Here you can see one of the boats still very much under construction, and one somewhat finished and filled up with marauders. They are two small vessels capable of holding 14 marauders.
I started with a foam base that I cut into a rough shape, sanding it to the correct shape afterwards. I cut up a lot of planks roughly 5mm wide and as long as possible. After gluing them down to make the deck, I got a square beam of wood that I managed to slightly bend to form the bow. For the right curvature however, I had to break the beam carefully and glue it back together. The hull was made by gently bending the planks around the foam and sticking them to the bow with glue. This process broke many planks (and many more sprung loose from the bow), so only the strongest remained to make up the hull. Where the hull stuck out above the deck I glued another layer of planks on the inside as reïnforcements. Some doweling and string made the mast.
I quite enjoy making these, however frustrating the curved planking may be. (Luckily, this is over now.)
I am busy making the sails and figureheads, after which they will be ready for painting.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

That is some nice longboats! Great work so far. Would be cool to write some houserules for boarding actions and have some boats for another army aswell! Have catapult-ships and rams. Could be truly epic!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

aww yeah! back when i played fantasy, the idea went up and forth for me until i (sadly) dropped it. It's good to see someone took the sail and is building a fleet to raid the puny humans! have some rep!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> That is some nice longboats! Great work so far. Would be cool to write some houserules for boarding actions and have some boats for another army aswell! Have catapult-ships and rams. Could be truly epic!


The Boats section in the Generals Compendium encompasses boarding actions as well. No house-ruling is necessary. Your other point however, I'm already working on:

































This is a medium Dark Elf attack vessel capable of holding 17 men on the middeck, 12 on the aftcastle and a reaper bolt thrower on the forecastle. I'm building this as a surprise gift for a friend of mine, who has a quite nice dark elf force. I based the front on a classical Greek trireme, but the rear is much more modern. You can see further plans drawn on the cardboard. The pirate is just for scale. While I added some spikey dark-elf aesthetic, I tried to keep it modest. The hull will not be planks like the longships, but I will thicken the cardboard egdes and smooth it with paper. I imagine the Dark Elves sand down and paint the hull. I will do planking on the decks however.
It is no Black Ark, but I think it would still make for a formidable ship and fearsome opponent.
And yes, it has a ram.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Sound great all the way! The DE ship looks mean! Can we look forward a fantasy-naval-battle report in the future? Think that would be awesome! Even though I don't play fantasy.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That DE ship looks wicked! Fantastic! Also, looks simpler than the marauder ships or is it me?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great creativity I love what you have done have a delicious heroin and choc chip rep cookie


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the remarks guys, I really appreciate the support!

@Moriouce: Of course! When the 3 boats are finished I'll arrange a battle with my Dark Elf playing friend, that to his surprise will be on water instead of solid ground. As the longships lack any warmachines or missile troops aboard, I'm afraid it won't be a fair fight. I still think it will be a lot of fun however!

@neferhet: Yes and no. It is much simpler in respect to the materials used. The Chaos longboats are made with bend wood, which was a lot harder to do than the cardboard hull of the Dark elf ship. Additionally, the longboats are much more curved due to laying higher in the water, the dark elf ship is much heavier so lies much deeper in the water, thus I gave it less curvature.
The dark elf ship however, is larger and has an aftcastle and a small forecastle. Especially the curved stairs giving access to the aftcastle were not easy to make. The prow and ram of the dark elf ship are also more complex than the simple bow of the longboat.
To summarize: The Dark elf ship is more complex in design, but made with easier materials.

I'd be glad to answer any more questions you might have!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

This would acctualy open a door for me into fantasy!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

What can I say, pre-8th edition Fantasy is really much fun!

Here's a picture of the second longboat with the hull finished. I've also started working on the figureheads of both.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Tha Tall One said:


> Some while ago, I found myself in the posession of the Generals Compendium, by far the greatest warhammer book out there (in my opinion). While it is quite old, early sixth edition i believe, it was written in the era that the hobby was more important than money. My eyes immediately fell upon the naval section, setting in motion my creativity, and inspiring me to build a navy.


Ah, the General's Compendium. One of the few books I bought in my brief dabbling in WHF, which I read and reread until the glue of the spine crumbled and the pages fell out constantly. That brings back memories, that does. The campaign rules, the boats, the siege expansions...

*sighs wistfully*

Excellent boats, here. Bending wood is a frustrating medium to work with, so I applaud how smooth and symmetrical those longboats turned out.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

this is some realy realy pretty stuff, I've always been a big fan of the old fashioned long boats, ( any ships under sails realy) and you seem to pull them off quite nicely!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

The Dark Elf Ship is coming along quite nicely. Finished the woodwork on the decks and door and wrapped the hull in paper to smooth out any lines in the cardboard, but not before adding a second layer of cardboard to the railings. Finished it off by adding a cardboard strip atop all edges to hide the multiple layers of card and paper.
















Hole's there for the mast.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Brilliant stuff there mate! Perhaps you could make an island fortress with some catapaults and a jetty to even out the competition in that game?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I was thinking more about putting this mean man in command of my longboats:








If I get him to board the dark elves, they probably won't be happy :biggrin:. For some ranged capabilty, I thought about possibly arming my marauders with javelins, despite this not being in the army book.
Additionally I want to add some shallow areas and rocks to the table. My longships would be able to cross the shallows, while the Dark elf ship would probably get stuck on a sand bank. The longboats are more manouvrable as well, and can switch to oars should the wind be unfavourable.
So it'll be my job to lure the dark elves onto the rocks or sandbanks and board him, and his job to evade boarding attempts and sink Wulfrik's ship as soon as possible!
I guess this will probably make for an interesting battle!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

oooh, nice nice nice!!! Khaine is greatly pleased, i can tell for shure!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Dude this is really inspiring stuff. Im glad someone is actually modeling this. Keep it coming man we want to see more! +rep for you


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Some more information on the Dark Elf ship here.
Perhaps you'd like to know why there's these slits in the hull:








On the forecastle there is a rotating platform upon which the Bolt Thrower can be mounted. If this machine is anchored in place, it won't fall overboard during rough weather, yet is still able to pivot round to fire at enemy targets. The platform is moved by two crewmen belowdecks, turning the axle on which the platform rests. As they are effectively aiming the weapon, it is important for them to be able to see the enemy. These slits allow them to look outside and take aim. The crew op top reloads and adjusts the weapons trajectory for the right distance.

















The platform does actually spin round on the model, if you move it with your fingers. It is a truly simple mechanism that works surprisingly well. It rotates quite easily, yet does not come loose. I cut the trim on the outside circle from masking tape, and made rivets from pvaglue. The trim around the central hatch is also made of masking tape. I think it's texture looks somewhat like cast and hammered metal.
I drybrushed the slits with black paint to see them beter. It was quite hard to make them evenly sized otherwise.

Once I've finished the rudder, we'll take a look at the backside of the ship.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Honestly, looking at the Slits I assumed it was for Dark Elf Sea Monsters to breathe below decks. Are you using current edition army lists, and the 6th Sea Rules? Makes me want to come to the Netherlands to challenge you, but I doubt I could convince the Wife that's a good vacation


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Why would seamonsters need to breathe? :wink:
I use both 6th ed. rules for naval combat and armies, though once I've got my hybrid 6th/7th ed. finished, I'll start designing my own armybooks in which I will add some more army-specific naval rules and units.
Should you ever come to the Netherlands, I would be happy to accept your challenge. If you're interested in art, history and museums, the Netherlands can be a quite nice destination for a holiday.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Tha Tall One said:


> If you're interested in art, history and museums, the Netherlands can be a quite nice destination for a holiday.


Not to mention their "bakeries" are quite famous, and remember kids if the red lights are on it means theyre open for buisness . totally worth a trip by the way. been there once or twice.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Those are amongst Amsterdam's other attractions...

But before we drift off, here's the backside of the ship, with the rudder included:
























And a close up of the ships wheel.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Qucik question. Why cardboard or cardstock instead of styrene sheets? personal preference, Cheaper material, etc??


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

The primary reason I used cardboard for this ship is because of the curves. This is a very curvy ship and I have no experience on working with plastic on this rather large scale (larger than normal at least). Cardboard is really easy to bend and cut into shape, while plastic requires more work. Secondly I think cardboard is a much more forgiving material. It is less prone to scratches and slight mess ups are easily concealed. Just stick some paper over it and sand it down. The foam base provides a lot of stability and everything adheres much stronger than when I would have build it with plastic.
That it is cheaper is of course a nice bonus as well. If something isn't cut right you can just throw it away and try again, something I'd find a lot more wasteful when using plastic.
Perhaps some of the ships I'll be doing in the future are better suited to be made out of styrene sheets, but with this one I'm really happy with the result.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

You might want to look into thermal plastic for them, as long as you're not going to leave them in a hot car. Looking good, though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have been contemplating building an empire ship for quite some time now, but time just hasnt allowed me to get started,dare i say i was inspired by dreadfleet lol .

anyway excellent work well done.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i have been contemplating building an empire ship for quite some time now, but time just hasnt allowed me to get started,dare i say i was inspired by dreadfleet lol .
> 
> 
> 
> anyway excellent work well done.



My first thought exactly! A ironclad steamship with cannons and volleyguns. But now I'm more thinking of some crude orc ships. Should be easier.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> But now I'm more thinking of some crude orc ships. Should be easier.


Shhh! Don't spoil my future plans yet!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Looted Empire Ships! Oops, my 40k is showing.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Time to honour the title of this thread:

















The sails are made from a cotton handkerchief, cut to size and soaked in watered down PVA. They were glued to a stick on one edge and left to dry overnight on a device that captures and stabilizes the wind: a balloon. This gives them the shape I was looking to achieve.
I've also been busy modeling the figureheads, but they're not yet good enough.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Left one looks great. But the one with the pattern? Not so sure. Either way great way to make them and they work!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't worry, they will be painted. However, I've found out that wet paint weakens the glue, so I can only paint them small bits at a time or they might lose shape. The parts that I have painted are slightly tougher though.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Try using polyurethane instead of PVA. That or just hit it with some spray paint that you can then wash over and drybrush if you need it. Would add great texture to the sail. Or as an alternative try using a brown/umber/sepia colored spraypaint and dry brush over that. That will eliminate one step for you.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Swede! I'll look into that for my next ships.

Just something small this time. I made a boarding plank for the Dark elf ship. Should ever the opportunity arise for it to dock, the crew will be able to embark/disembark.
















It hooks nicely inside the railing of the ship. This way, any movement will not cause the plank to fall into the sea between the quay and the ship, though any movement up or down is still possible without the plank breaking.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This is one of the best modelling threads on here for a while. Well done. 

The long boats have also given me an idea regarding Logan Grimnar and his new row boat.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

This project is coming along really well!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Dark Elf sails ready to be attached to the ship and painted as well:

















The little hook is for holding open the hatch:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Great progress! Realy like the DE sail. How was it made?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Some wooden doweling cut up for the mast and crossbeams. The crossbeams where sanded to be slightly more narrow at the ends. These were then pinned to the mast with some steel wire. The sail is made from the same cotton handkerchief, again soaked in watered down PVA. Left to dry stuck to the crossbeams with the sails hanging down instead of draped over a balloon. The rope is again made from a woolen string and the bit at the end, where the 3 crossbeams come together is cardboard. The hook was taken from the marauder sprue.
The sail softening while painting was useful this time, because now I could very precisely streak out any bulges and folds. Gravity is not a very accurate substitute for wind. 

I am thinking of painting the sail a dark reddish orange to contrast with the dark blue I have in mind for the ship. I'm not sure whether I will paint the decks a brown colour to complement the sail, or a grayish wood to make it more bleak.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

that sail is great! maybe too small?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, I have to admit the sail is probably too small for a ship this size, as are the sails of the longboats. I tried to make it as big as possible, but as I built it to be used, I kept ease of use in mind. I wanted it not to be a hassle when placing models on the decks (or removing them during play) and not get in the way when aligning ships hull to hull for boarding actions. It has to be transportable as well, and the bigger the sail, the clumsier that'll be. Besides, I want to prevent damage as much as possible.
I didn't want to post this picture due to the terrible lighting, but here you can see the sail compared to the ship:








I think it doesn't break suspension of disbelief too much.

Thanks for the comments, by the way!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nailed it mate. I think that looks fantastic and i agree about keeping the sail small. I think you'll find painting it now since it was spray painted first will be much easier for you


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Fair points. If it aint playable, it's useless


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I attached the sails to the hull with some rigging.









And am also making a lot of oars. I've also primed one of the longboats already.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

now that's something to be proud of! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks!
I'm also adding a small bit of loot and equipment in the front and back of the longships. To add some character and detail, and to hide some gaps in the woodwork as well.








I find it quite difficult to come up with a good composition with the small amount of bits and space I have at my disposal. I'll be making some sacks out of greenstuff to add a bit of variation.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Dude! seriously this gets better and better every time i see it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Dude! seriously this gets better and better every time i see it.


Agreed. Loving the long boat. Wouldn't mind seeing a few space vikings on board.:grin:


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll hope you'll be seeing it often then!
Here's a sneak peek at things to come:








A little tease of the imagination...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

wow. a mordheim battle with ships could be just nuts! :laugh:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Remember, Dark Elf ships are probably being aided by chained beasts under the water, if you consider the fluff of the DE navy.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Once I've got more ships/models, he'll get to use his hydra. For now, he has to contend with this. 
Added the rudders to the longboats today! Finally a way to get those boats to turn!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Painting has started, but is not yet finished:
















And I really like them loaded up with marauders. I'm also happy how the figurehead turned out. I was afraid it wouldn't blend into the wood enough.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

That is absolutely tits my friend!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Made some rocks for us to wreck our ships on!








Well, hopefully it's only the Dark Elves who'll sink themselves this way...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Beware the Dwarven Submarine amongst the rocks.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, the boats are finished! It took quite some work, but I'm happy with the result. Without further ado, the Dark Elf ship:

































The pictures came out a bit lighter and patchier than the ship in actuallity is. It can even look black at times! Alas, my skills as a photographer are not well develloped. The orange of the sails is darker as well. In any case, it should give you an idea how the boat looks now.

Some group shots:
















Colours look slightly better here. 

Here's the longships loot and equipment:

































I am also building a box for my friend to take his ship in with him, as we have aranged to do battle soon, where he'll recieve command and ownership over the ship. Yes! Soon the ships will see action and it'll be decided who's navy is better, and who'll swim home. I'll be posting the army lists between now and then, and write a report of the battle (with pictures of course!) as soon as possible, so stay tuned! I hope you're even half as excited as I am!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic. My only complaint is the blue of the Dark Elf ship. They are famed for being nearly always jet black, in fact black ships have come to be feared along the coasts of the old world. The blue just doesn't fit.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Very original and interesting idea for a square game system. i particularly like the longboats. Makes me want to listen to amon amarth!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! @alasdair, I understand and agree with your complaint. Please let me reassure you that the blue in the pictures is much stronger than it is in real life. The pictures are probably oversaturated. I'm afraid my enthusiasm was detriment to the quality of my post. However,
I have taken a new picture in which the colour came out better:









Additionally, I have of course done some research online before I started this project and I couldn't find a source that said *all* Dark elf ships are black. Black Arks are all black, and many other ships are as well. The army books I've looked into mention primarily the Black Arks. However, Games Workshop painted their Dark Elf ships a dark purple themselves, and other ship models are not black as well. The Monsters/Ships from Man'O'War are even a bright red! While black can be nice, I thought a dark blue would make the ship visually more appealing, and a little less dull. You are of course, free to disagree.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The boats looks great! I would like more pics of the long boats.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Tha Tall One said:


> Thanks guys! @alasdairAdditionally, I have of course done some research online before I started this project and I couldn't find a source that said *all[\B] Dark elf ships are black. Black Arks are all black, and many other ships are as well. The army books I've looked into mention primarily the Black Arks. However, Games Workshop painted their Dark Elf ships a dark purple themselves, and other ship models are not black as well. The Monsters/Ships from Man'O'War are even a bright red! While black can be nice, I thought a dark blue would make the ship visually more appealing, and a little less dull. You are of course, free to disagree.*


*

Maybe I have been reading too much Malus Darkblade!*


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello everyone,
As of yet, I have still to play my Chaos vs. Dark Elves naval battle, due to my elven friend being occupied with stuff. However, I did manage to include my longships in a daring raid upon a lonely seaside village in the Empire, of which I will write a battle report with many pictures!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hey, cool picture man! You have some nice photoshop skills.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha, cool picture 

Enjoy some + rep for that one!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I've finally written the battle report I've promised you! It was a very exciting battle involving my longboats, and both my first battle report and first scenario! Please let me know what you think, and enjoy The Raid on Erstenburgh.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Tomorrow I will finally take to the seas with my marauders to face the dark elves! Here's the crews of each side:

Dark Elves:
17 Dark Elf Warriors
- Light armour, spears, shields

14 Dark Elf Warriors
- Light armour, repeater crossbows, Lordling

Reaper Bolt Thrower


Chaos:
Exalted Champion of Chaos
- Shield

14 Marauders
- Light armour, shields, bows, Chieftain

13 Marauders
- Light armour, great weapons, bows


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Can't wait for that batrep!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Finally it is here: the first clash of our ships! As we were both still learning the rules this game, it might be a slightly less exciting battle, but it was fun none the less! First, let's meet the Dark Elf crew:

























And this is what they're up against:









The patch of light blue represents shallow water where the marauders can sail, but the elves might get stuck.

It had been a stormy night on the northern reaches of the Great Ocean, heavy winds had strained the ship terribly. As dawn broke the winds becalmed to a gentler breeze, stirring the thick morning mists slowly across the waves. The mist was still too thick to properly navigate, but it seemed the winds had blown them far from Karond Kar, along the coast of the northern wastes. The shallowness of the water, dotted with treacherous rocks jutting from the waves, meant they were not far from the coast. Then, a the blast of a foghorn silenced the crew aboard. It did not sound familiar, but it seemed not far away. The crew peered into the fog towards from where the sound had come. The captain came from his chambres, the door eerily creaking as he stepped aboard. Mere seconds later, the first blast was answered by a second, much closer by. The crew dimmed all lights aboard, overcome with a feeling of excitement and unease. The Reaper was readied and the captain took the wheel. On the aft'sle, elves loaded their crossbows while the crew on the middeck took their spears and shields. Then, as if Khaine could not bear the excitement any longer, the ship broke from the mists. There they were, two sleek vessels with striped sails, the bows adorned with wooden dragonsheads. "Norscans!" Called the captain. His shout was immediatley answered with roars from both the Norscan ships.
All ships are aligned paralel to eachother, with 24" between the Dark Elf and Norscan vessels. All ships start with the wind astern, giving them more speed.
The Norscans have the first turn and immediately turn larboard, towards the Elven vessel. The outermost vessel turns wider to take advantage of the shallower waters and protection of the rocks. While the first ship intends to get behind the elven ship should it sail forwards.










Unexpectedly, the elven ship turns as well, to face the Norscans head on! Immediately they try to ram the Norscan ship, though the thight turn necessary to align the ships costs the elves a lot of speed. 










Though creaking dangerously, the longboat takes no damage as it sails over the ram and manoeuvres alongside the elven vessel. Boarding actions have started! The first rounds are fought 'cross decks. Axes and spears clash upon shields and mail, while gaffs and hooks are thrown to tie both vessels together. In the meantime, the other Norscans can do nothing but hurl arrows and insults at the crossbowmen on the aft'sle.










Due to their greater numbers and superior equipment, the elves inflict quite some casualties, while taking few in return.*










The second longboat nears the clashing ships, while the battle rages on. Some well aimed arrows take out some crossbowmen, while losing few men in return. A large bolt strikes their hull, but fails to penetrate.
The elven spearmen press on, some even daring to board the longship to cut down the wounded and surround the still fighting marauders.


















But then, with some tight manoeuvring the other Norscan vessel aligns itself with the first longboat! Again hooks are thrown, turing both ships into a large fighting platform! Arrows again fell some elves as the gap between the ships is closed. These reinforcemnts bolster the courage of the men still fighting, killing any elves aboard their ships and preparing the board their enemy's in return!










As the fresh marauders storm across to aid their comrades, brave men jump onto the elven deck. Despite their initial good fortune, the tide seems to have turned for the elves.










Great axes, picks and maces smash into elven bodies, life spewing from their wounds in a wet spray of red. More men jump aboard, and the lumbering figure of their steel-clad captain follows suit. As he engages the remaining elves, a lot of them turn and jump overboard, leaving their ship in the hands of the marauders.
None knew of their fate in Karond Kar, and none could have foreseen the dozens of striped sails looming on the horizon as night fell on the city.

Yes! It was a quick and bloody battle. Unfortunately, my shooting was as effective if not even better than that of the elves, due to some very good rolls on my part. We both learned a lot from this battle, and are very excited for the next!
*This is the point where he should have cut loose! Would he have done that, and not let himself be blinded by his early victory he could have sailed of and rake both my ships stern to bow with Reaper bolts. This would probably have been devastating, as my ships would've needed to painstakingly turn into the wind to go after him. As soon as I started winning the boarding actions, the rules dictate he couldn't cut loose. He was then trapped, and it would be only a matter of time before my Chaos Champion had cleared the decks.

I hope you enjoyed it, as we've reached the end of the first chapter of my naval expeditions. I'll return to the sea one day, but for now I am focussed on an exciting campaign in which my Elven friend is involved as well!

I would like to thank you all for your comments and patience!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

You thought you were safe on the water.

You were wrong.

HERE COMES THE GIANT.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

We had another clash of ships last night, this time involving sorcery on both sides. Only due to the power of my Chaos Champion did I manage to slay the Dark Elves, he and my Sorcerer were the only survivors.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Tha Tall One said:


> he and my Sorcerer were the only survivors.


As it should be. The skulls of the weak pave the road to glory.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Wonderfully inspirational thread! :good::good::good:
Your sails look great, especially on the dark elves ship. I never got around to adding sails to my landship. Maybe i'll do it now!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! @Sigur, the Landship wouldn't really need sails though...

However, I'm quite happy with how my Seagiant is coming along. It is far from finished yet, but further than from were I started.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

You've nailed the wading pose, good work. How are you planning to do his base? I assume he's to be waist deep in the ocean?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, I'll need to find a way to make some realistic water with waves. Not sure how I'll do that yet.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Build a temporary lip to the base using a series of clips and some smooth plastic like from an icecream container, then perhaps this style of modelling may do the trick?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5Fa4os4FCo

Alternatively, I have my hands on some clear sealant that I'm interested to try and sculpt one day...

http://www.bunnings.com.au/parfix-260g-maxi-clear-sealant_p1230115

Sticky stuff though, and very viscous.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

@Iraqiel, thank you for those links, I'll keep them in mind when I'll start basing the Giant.

Speaking of which, it is nearly finished:


















Hope you like it!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking awesome so far mate, great work! I particularly like how well you've done your own modelling, it looks very well sculpted.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The wading giant is awesome. Well done with the sculpting. :victory:


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, well, I couldn't help myself...










Two more Dark elf ships on the way.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Ahaha how could i miss the seagiant? Awesome idea! Just be shure he doesn't go too far from shore uh? :laugh:

Also, some more lovely boats: love that.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll teach him how to swim, @neferhet!

The new Dark Elf ships are ready to be painted. They were fun to build, and were finished quite rapidly.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

painted like those before?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

@neferhet, yes like the one before. I thought about changing the colours but I think together they'll look better with similar paint styles. Perhaps I'll try to keep them slightly darker.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

The new boats are painted! I believe they're slightly darker than the other Dark Elf ship.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking mean nasty, perfect for the Dark Elves! Have you and your friend considered getting a water effect gaming mat?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Iraqiel said:


> Looking mean nasty, perfect for the Dark Elves! Have you and your friend considered getting a water effect gaming mat?


As a matter of fact, I purchased one just this week from @Deep-Cut Studio. I'm still awaiting its arrival, together with a cobblestone mat for Mordheim!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Gotta see some pics on the mat when you get it! Beautiful work here mate.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Gotta see some pics on the mat when you get it! Beautiful work here mate.


Seconded.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Gotta see some pics on the mat when you get it! Beautiful work here mate.





Iraqiel said:


> Seconded.


I have recieved the mat, but have yet to do a good fotoshoot of all individual ships on it. 

In the mean time, where are these guys going..?










Towards a place worth looting of course!










Which won't be easy...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:laugh: those little bits of cotton are perfect!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

ntaw said:


> those little bits of cotton are perfect!


Great thinking!

That looks awesome mate.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cool set up.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! I find the cotton adds slightly more atmosphere to the battle, though it is very likely to blow away with even a small gust of wind.

I've written a full battle report of the siege and naval attack here.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

This is some awesome work. I want to go make some boats now.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Have you made anymore? How is the giant coming along?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great thread, this is inspiring modelling and creativity, the sea giant, the pic of the villager running from the raiders, the sails on the ships, top quality all around


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

@Oldman78, Thank you very much sir!
And thank you as well @Shady ed! I must apologize, this project has slowed down considerably. The last few months have been very busy, due to which I have not had much time for the hobby at all. I've barely been able to stay in the monthly army painting competition with my Tomb Kings, which has been my primary concern. As I only really paint in daylight, these darkest months do me no good either. When not painting, I've primarily been working on some mordheim stuff, such as my new crane. I've started painting the giant, but I'm not happy with the skin tone yet, and still have to look into the stuff @Iraqiel suggested to make the base from. I really appreciate your enthusiasm and should you want to build your own ship, let me know if I can be of any help!
If it is any consolation, here's a paper mock-up I made as preparation for (the bow of) an Orc barge I plan to build when time's more on my side:
















It will also have a large aft'sle and single mast.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

That barge is looking good, I would try to make the teeth more tusky to use as a ram though.

Edit : Although on second thought that probably wouldn't look any good.

I'm considering making some Brettonian ships.
Been looking around for inspiration even since I first saw this thread but no progress yet.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Shady ed said:


> That barge is looking good, I would try to make the teeth more tusky to use as a ram though.
> 
> Edit : Although on second thought that probably wouldn't look any good.
> 
> ...




Thanks! I've considered turning the tusks into a ram, but as you concluded, it would just look weird. Additionally, the purpose of a ram is to sink a ship by striking its hull below the waterline. Striking any higher would serve little purpose.


----------

